# Looking for 2 male baby rats in PEI CANADA



## Drew (May 13, 2008)

I live on PEI in Canada and I'm looking for 2 male baby rats, I can't find any breeders so I'm hoping someone from PEI that breeds uses these forums.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

i'm not sure about breeders, but have you checked angel heart rat rescue. they have a lot rats there right now. from young babies to 3 year olds. normally transport can be arranged for approved homes. there is a train working to get rats to ontario in the making right now. i'm sure if you asked clark about it something can be arranged to get your rats to PEI.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

There are also the baby boys that Squeeky is taking out of a bad situation in the next day or 2...

http://www.jorats.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=4292


----------



## Drew (May 13, 2008)

Ya Nova scotia is kinda close, its still like a 5 hour drive each way. And i really just don't have time to drive that.


----------

